

Apple copywriting is even more annoying than ever - csomar
http://omarabid.com/apple-copywriting-is-annoying-more-than-ever/

======
Nadya
Been that way for years, it's why they are several satire videos around Apple
marketing.

The only metric they care for is that it _works_.

Ps:

Your copyright has an extra 0.

Copyright 20013 - 2015

